# 2013: What stocks would you buy?  Why?



## Lakhota

I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:

BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway

NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad

UNP Union Pacific Railroad

CSX Railroad

WAB Westinghouse Air Brake

YHOO Yahoo!

Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.


----------



## Mr. H.

I  shuttled 40% of my portfolio to cash. 
Yes, I've lost out on recent market gains but longer term I feel that for me it was a safe move. 
When the market tanks, I'll buy back in. 

You've got some strong picks there. If you're comfortable and confident then go for it.


----------



## Lakhota

Mr. H. said:


> I  shuttled 40% of my portfolio to cash.
> Yes, I've lost out on recent market gains but longer term I feel that for me it was a safe move.
> When the market tanks, I'll buy back in.
> 
> You've got some strong picks there. If you're comfortable and confident then go for it.



Thanks for your input.


----------



## Steelplate

Pharmaceuticals.....we are an aging population.


----------



## Lakhota

Steelplate said:


> Pharmaceuticals.....we are an aging population.



Agreed.  I'm 66.  Any particular pharmaceuticals you would recommend?


----------



## Steelplate

Lakhota said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pharmaceuticals.....we are an aging population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I'm 66.  Any particular pharmaceuticals you would recommend?
Click to expand...


Not a fucking clue....I'm a state worker with a pension....I never had to really worry about it...of. course if Tom Corbett gets his way, I'm fucked.


----------



## Lakhota

Consumers' pent-up demand promises economic boost


----------



## Missourian

If I bet on the market,  I would quietly take my money and run.

Stocks hit an all time in October 2007...DJIA 14,100...in 14 month,  it was less than half that...

United States bear market of 2007?09 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lakhota

Missourian said:


> If I bet on the market,  I would quietly take my money and run.
> 
> Stocks hit an all time in October 2007...DJIA 14,100...in 14 month,  it was less than half that...
> 
> United States bear market of 2007?09 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Your point is well taken.  However, I view betting and investing differently.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## OnePercenter

I've been investing in the market for close to 40 years. With the exception of IBM, Starbucks, Google, and Wynn I've stuck to suppliers and technology of whom the 'big guys' use to make their businesses sucessful. Today, and for at least the next decade it's wireless. 

My reasoning:  

1. Every stock that Lakota listed uses extreme wireless technology to make money.

2. You won't be able to buy a new PC in two years.

3. You won't be able to buy a new laptop in five years.  

4. Companies such as ATT are expanding their wiifi business to compete with cable TV. Perhaps the reason why Dish is competing to buy Sprint.


----------



## Lakhota

OnePercenter said:


> I've been investing in the market for close to 40 years. With the exception of IBM, Starbucks, Google, and Wynn I've stuck to suppliers and technology of whom the 'big guys' use to make their businesses sucessful. Today, and for at least the next decade it's wireless.
> 
> My reasoning:
> 
> 1. Every stock that Lakota listed uses extreme wireless technology to make money.
> 
> 2. You won't be able to buy a new PC in two years.
> 
> 3. You won't be able to buy a new laptop in five years.
> 
> 4. Companies such as ATT are expanding their wiifi business to compete with cable TV. Perhaps the reason why Dish is competing to buy Sprint.



I like your input.  Thanks.  I hope you will return with more information - including any specific stocks you would recommend for consideration.


----------



## OnePercenter

Lakhota said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been investing in the market for close to 40 years. With the exception of IBM, Starbucks, Google, and Wynn I've stuck to suppliers and technology of whom the 'big guys' use to make their businesses sucessful. Today, and for at least the next decade it's wireless.
> 
> My reasoning:
> 
> 1. Every stock that Lakota listed uses extreme wireless technology to make money.
> 
> 2. You won't be able to buy a new PC in two years.
> 
> 3. You won't be able to buy a new laptop in five years.
> 
> 4. Companies such as ATT are expanding their wiifi business to compete with cable TV. Perhaps the reason why Dish is competing to buy Sprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your input.  Thanks.  I hope you will return with more information - including any specific stocks you would recommend for consideration.
Click to expand...


I already have. Read my post again.


----------



## editec

Mr. H. said:


> I  shuttled 40% of my portfolio to cash.
> Yes, I've lost out on recent market gains but longer term I feel that for me it was a safe move.
> When the market tanks, I'll buy back in.
> 
> You've got some strong picks there. If you're comfortable and confident then go for it.



Better to be right too soon, than right too late, eh?

People talk about market timing and how doing tht well is nearly impossible?

How does one TIME_ THE FED?_

The FED can do the wrong thing longer than your money lasts.

Is it my imagination or does the FED rally the outsiders onto the INVESTMENT RUG and then when the rug is full do they then PULL the rubg out from under them?

I have no idea where to put one's excess cash, I truly do not.

But I am guessing the INSIDERS know perfectly well where to put it.

You know why the FED can push the markets buttons?

Because the FED installed them, that's why.

Good luck, Mr. H I hope you guess right.

But _guessing right_ is about the only hope you or any outsider really has when you are competing with the INSIDERS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.




Invest only what you can afford to lose, Lakhota.

  I got an email from a friend of mine in Europe who said it is time to get out completely.   So whatever people cannot afford to lose they should not be investing.   - Jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Lakhota said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I bet on the market,  I would quietly take my money and run.
> 
> Stocks hit an all time in October 2007...DJIA 14,100...in 14 month,  it was less than half that...
> 
> United States bear market of 2007?09 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is well taken.  However, I view betting and investing differently.  Thanks for your input.
Click to expand...


You don't make sense, Lakhota.  Betting means you have a chance of winning.  Investing in the market now?  You've got no chance of winning and a sure guarantee you'll lose it all.  Why be foolish?  Get your money out of the market while you can.  - Jeri


----------



## editec

Getting your money out of the market is investing it, too.

It is investing in the theory that there is no inflation, but that the market is poised for collapse.

I'm not saying anyone is right or wrong, *I'm just pointing out that there is NO WAY to sit on the sidelines.*


----------



## sjay

Jeremiah,since you and your friend know that the markets are going to crash,why don't you and your friend take advantage of this great knowledge and short the markets and make a ton of money.


----------



## Lakhota

Austerity's Vicious Cycle Spurs Record Cash Hoarding By U.S. Companies

Cash Piles Up as U.S. CEOs Play Safe With Slow-Growth Economy - Bloomberg


----------



## OnePercenter

Lakhota said:


> Austerity's Vicious Cycle Spurs Record Cash Hoarding By U.S. Companies
> 
> Cash Piles Up as U.S. CEOs Play Safe With Slow-Growth Economy - Bloomberg



Easy answer. Bump minimum wage to where it should be at $23.50/hr, double Social Security payments where they should be, and allow companies to match wage costs to Federal and State tax cost.


----------



## SmartRafal

Anyone carrying here Forex500+ ?


----------



## deltex1

Sirius sat radio...to the moon!!!


----------



## Lakhota

deltex1 said:


> Sirius sat radio...to the moon!!!



Yep, it's been good.  I own it and it's up 776% since I bought it in May 2009.  Fifth Third Bancorp has been my 2nd hottest stock, followed by Teck Resources Limited and Ford.

I'm a sucker for solar stocks, but they've been disappointing - except for Canadian Solar and SunPower.


----------



## t_polkow

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.



I seriously would consider buying  stock in the company that makes depends diapers for adults as their are a  lot of bitter  baggers wearing or going to be wearing them shortly. same with baby food.


----------



## AmazonTania

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.



I'm guessing you chose BRK because Warren Buffet is the owner and he wants to soak the rich. You do realise that BRK doesn't pay a dividend, correct?


----------



## Lakhota

AmazonTania said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you chose BRK because Warren Buffet is the owner and he wants to soak the rich. You do realise that BRK doesn't pay a dividend, correct?
Click to expand...


I'm after growth, not dividends.  I'm considering BRK because it's the only way to get a piece of Burlington Northern railroad.  Plus, it includes some other good companies like GEICO.  However, Berkshire is my least favorite of the ones I'm considering.

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on Yahoo!  I'm impressed by Marissa Mayer.  Plus, she's cute and has nice legs...


----------



## whitehall

Wait a minute. Didn't the radical left just support the "occupy Wall Street" OWS rabble a year ago? Now they are playing the stock market?


----------



## JWBooth

Firearms and ammunition companies...

The demand isn't letting up.


----------



## Lakhota

JWBooth said:


> Firearms and ammunition companies...
> 
> The demand isn't letting up.



Yes, they've been doing well.  Sturm, Ruger & Co. is up 568% over five years.  However, I don't foresee that rate of growth continuing.  If I invested in gun stocks - this would be it.


----------



## Jos




----------



## OnePercenter

Lakhota said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms and ammunition companies...
> 
> The demand isn't letting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they've been doing well.  Sturm, Ruger & Co. is up 568% over five years.  However, I don't foresee that rate of growth continuing.  If I invested in gun stocks - this would be it.
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't you. The marketing consortium for gun manufacturers (the NRA) incited the *nut jobs*.

I believe I've found out why we have such a 'gun rush'.

World map of The Penis Size Worldwide (country) by Country - TargetMap


----------



## Sunshine

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.



You should invest in whatever toy companies advertise on children's TV and in the pharmaceutical company that comes out with the newer generation Viagra.  I was not allowed to buy pharmaceutical stock when Viagra came out due to it being considered a conflit of interest.  But I got word that Pfizer was going to split.  I told a friend who was a big investor, but he didn't listen.  Too bad.  It did.  And Ely Lilly.  Anybody who would have bought that before Prozac would be sittin' pretty.  Watch for pharmaceutical favorites.


----------



## Polk

I hate that some of my money got tangled in an account transfer, or I would have gone heavy on a Nikkei index fund.


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

Lakhota said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pharmaceuticals.....we are an aging population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I'm 66.  Any particular pharmaceuticals you would recommend?
Click to expand...


I have Merck and Bristol-Meyers.

Brystol-Meyers is wildly overpriced.  Merck is still a pretty good buy compared to its historic highs.


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.



Check out the yield on KCAP.  I own shares of that and I love that one every time the dividend pays.

I don't know anything about railroad stocks but I would avoid Berkshire Hathaway and Yahoo.

Isn't Berkshire Hathaway the most expensive stock on the market?


----------



## Lakhota

Smilodonfatalis said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the yield on KCAP.  I own shares of that and I love that one every time the dividend pays.
> 
> I don't know anything about railroad stocks but I would avoid Berkshire Hathaway and Yahoo.
> 
> *Isn't Berkshire Hathaway the most expensive stock on the market?*
Click to expand...


There are two Berkshire stocks: BRK-A is currently $166,020.00/share; BRK-B is currently $110.83/share.  My understanding is they mimic each other - except for voting rights.

Thanks for the KCAP tip.  That's a nice dividend yield (10%).


----------



## Politico

Look at whatever the clueless sheeple are buying and short sell it.


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

Lakhota said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the yield on KCAP.  I own shares of that and I love that one every time the dividend pays.
> 
> I don't know anything about railroad stocks but I would avoid Berkshire Hathaway and Yahoo.
> 
> *Isn't Berkshire Hathaway the most expensive stock on the market?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are two Berkshire stocks: BRK-A is currently $166,020.00/share; BRK-B is currently $110.83/share.  My understanding is they mimic each other - except for voting rights.
> 
> Thanks for the KCAP tip.  That's a nice dividend yield (10%).
Click to expand...


I read somewhere that Berkshire Hathaway hasn't performed as well recently as just a plain Standard and Poors Index Fund.


----------



## Lakhota

Smilodonfatalis said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the yield on KCAP.  I own shares of that and I love that one every time the dividend pays.
> 
> I don't know anything about railroad stocks but I would avoid Berkshire Hathaway and Yahoo.
> 
> *Isn't Berkshire Hathaway the most expensive stock on the market?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two Berkshire stocks: BRK-A is currently $166,020.00/share; BRK-B is currently $110.83/share.  My understanding is they mimic each other - except for voting rights.
> 
> Thanks for the KCAP tip.  That's a nice dividend yield (10%).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that Berkshire Hathaway hasn't performed as well recently as just a plain Standard and Poors Index Fund.
Click to expand...


YTD: +23.84% (pretty good)

1 year: +40% (pretty good)

5 year: +25% (pretty bad)


----------



## FuzzyCat

BRK-B, I've been watching it for a couple of years.....from $79-80 to $100+.  Not to bad of an increase.


----------



## FuzzyCat

Lakhota, have you made your purchases or are you still looking? 
You know me from another board and I had a different screen name there...k65!
I have a few lower priced ones that you might like to do DD on???


----------



## Sunshine

Because the population is becoming top heavy with older people, I would buy stock in any product for old people.  Depends, scooters, wander guards, etc. etc.  Also pharmaceuticals to include the company that makes Rivastigmine and any other new acetylcholinerase inhibitor (for dementia) that comes out as well as pharma for erectile dysfunction like Viagra.  Men would rather screw than think.  The list is endless.  And insurance does and will pay for a lot of it.


----------



## Mr Natural

Dividend paying mutual funds and ETFs.


----------



## Doubletap

I'm invested in MLPs. These are master limited partnerships specializing in oil & gas pipelines. Their dividends range from 4-8%. It matters not what the price of oil & natural gas-it still must be moved.  
Additionally, the dividends (distributions) are not taxed. Check out these 2 companies: KMP & PA (N.Y. stock symbols)


----------



## Mr. H.

Give us the skinny on the poop, Lakky.


----------



## Sallow

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.




Dunno about YHOO.

Cisco Systems, Inc.
NASDAQ: CSCO - Jul 8 7:37pm ET

That's a good bet.

There's going to be a lot of upgrading soon. That stock is set to take off.


----------



## Jacob Adom

Choosing the stocks in which you invest is the key to your success in the stock market. Visit OTC Bully for some amazing stock market tips.


----------



## fmdog44

Lakhota said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pharmaceuticals.....we are an aging population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I'm 66.  Any particular pharmaceuticals you would recommend?
Click to expand...

Johnson and Johnson but not at the current price and this would be a long hold. Wait for a downswing , buy at $95.


----------



## fmdog44

Lakhota said:


> I'm planning to increase my portfolio, and here are some of the stocks I'm looking at:
> 
> BRK-B Berkshire Hathaway
> 
> NSC Norfolk & Southern Railroad
> 
> UNP Union Pacific Railroad
> 
> CSX Railroad
> 
> WAB Westinghouse Air Brake
> 
> YHOO Yahoo!
> 
> Any good advice would be appreciated, including other stocks to consider.  I'm looking at a one to five year horizon.



Why put your money in four stocks in the same industry? That is a major non-no. Diversify. Buy one tech, one drug stock, one retail or restaurant and perhaps an auto or airline stock. Always keep a balance after you buy. Different sectors behave differently in every day market fluxes. BRK- keep in mine the boss is getting up in years so like in any mutual fund keep a watch on who is heading the fund.


----------



## fmdog44

Missourian said:


> If I bet on the market,  I would quietly take my money and run.
> 
> Stocks hit an all time in October 2007...DJIA 14,100...in 14 month,  it was less than half that...
> 
> United States bear market of 2007?09 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Those that bought in the rear of 2009 are singing a happy tune aren't we?


----------



## Jacob Adom

Knowing where to invest is as important as knowing when to invest in the stock market. For more stock market tips please visit OTC Bully. OTC Bully is an online platform for empowering stock traders with the knowledge of how to invest in the stock market


----------



## fmdog44

Of the ten socks I own I would urge you to take a look at tow that I am most comfortable with; CLX and WWAV- both very solid with very good outlooks. For the long, long run I would recommend Apple to buy and hold.


----------

